# Memory foam



## realtor416 (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone ever test memory foam to see how it works as a sound absorber?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It will be a very poor absorber. It's closed cell foam. Any foam for acoustic use must be open cell.

Bryan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Memory foam is also way to expensive to be a viable option.


----------



## realtor416 (Dec 23, 2008)

Guess that answers that.Thanks:huh:


----------

